# rtl8187



## flant (Aug 6, 2012)

hello!
I'm newbie in FreeBSD, so how can I get my rtl8187 wifi usb card to work correctly?

Now usbconfig(8) doesn't show correct vendor, and ifconfig(8) calls it urtw0.

Probably I should to install some drivers, but where can I get them and how to use?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2012)

flant said:
			
		

> Probably I should to install some drivers, but where can I get them and how to use?


Why? It's already detected as urtw(4).

Handbook: 32.3 Wireless Networking


----------



## flant (Aug 6, 2012)

but

```
ifconfig urtw0 up scan
```
gives "unable to get scan results"


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 6, 2012)

The last time I tried my urtw(4) card in May, it didn't work.  I think there was a software regression, but don't know where.


----------



## butcher (Aug 7, 2012)

flant said:
			
		

> but
> 
> ```
> ifconfig urtw0 up scan
> ...



Did you try first create wlan(4) interface?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 7, 2012)

`# ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev urtw0`
`# ifconfig wlan0 up scan`


----------



## flant (Aug 8, 2012)

thanks a lot!!!
My problem was in using *ifconfig urtw0 create wlandev wlan0* instead )))

By the way, how can I change mode of device, like "*iwconfig mode monitor*"?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 8, 2012)

See ifconfig(8).


----------



## fbsd1 (Sep 23, 2012)

That should by


```
# ifconfig wlan0 up 
# ifconfig wlan0 scan
```


----------

